

New browser extensions let you hit the NSA where it hurts: in the data - weu
http://qz.com/125642/new-browser-extensions-let-you-hit-the-nsa-where-it-hurts-in-the-data/

======
gremlinsinc
Hmm... this looks interesting and I totally would do it- but part of me is
afraid of being the only person to jump in on this, and end up having NSA
knocking on my door lol..

Is it illegal to 'trick' the NSA? If they branded me a terrorist even if I
wasn't one - would I have due process? Would anyone even know where I was when
they come and get me?

~~~
krapp
_Is it illegal to 'trick' the NSA? If they branded me a terrorist even if I
wasn't one - would I have due process?_

I'm sure they deal with false positives all the time, it's not as if anyone
who types "terrorist jihad pressure cooker bomb death to america" into a form
is suddenly going to

